# Formal introduction



## nadeama (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I've already posted a few messages on the forum, so I thought a formal introduction was overdue.

My name is Martin, and I live in Montreal, Canada. I've studied composition at the University of Montreal and mostly write concert music, which of course very rarely gets played. Well okay, it *never* gets played! :o 

I've also done a few scores for short films, but that's about it for me as far as doing film music is concerned. Right now, I've gone back to school to get a bachelor's in music education.

My favorite composers are John Williams, Ennio Morricone, and Ravel.

As I've mentioned in other threads, I've been reading NS almost daily, although I rarely post there. So, although most of you probably don't know me, I feel like I know many of you!

I think that's about it. Seeyou on the board!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Martin - welcome to VI.

We try to be a fun bunch - I think the most important thing with any forum is not to take anything too seriously and have fun with it all. Too many other forums get very uptight very quickly and its no fun for anyone but those ignorant to what's going on.

So, I hope you enjoy your stay here and I look forward to hearing some of your stuff - if its not posted already and I just missed it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Martin - nice seeing you here - welcome to VI and see you around the forums!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Martin, welcome to V.I.!

Great list of composers, my favs as well among others...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 16, 2004)

Bienvenue Martin! If you really want your contemporary music to be played here, you have to write for the spoon guy* in front of Ogilvy's! :lol: 


* local humour :wink:


----------



## Edgen (Dec 16, 2004)

heya martin! Welcome to our lil' neck of the interweb. 8) 

/j


----------



## nadeama (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks every for the nice welcome! Merci pour l'accueil chaleureux!

Hey Ned! I'll admit that I don't know the spoon guy in front of Ogilvy's, as I don't go in that part of town anymore. I live in Laval now, and my trips downtown are now pretty much limited to UQAM and Archambault.

I do remember the old harmonica lady that used to play on Prince-Arthur street. Now that was quite something! It's been a few years, so I don't know if she still makes her noises...errr... music, or if she's even still alive.

And have you ever seen that recorder guy in the metro? The one who plays 3 recorders at the same time: one in his mouth, and one in each nostril, playing 3-part counterpoints? Say what you will, that guy is amazing! :D 

OKay, enough local talk. This must be boring the other members to hell...


----------



## Edgen (Dec 17, 2004)

what? Prince streets... mysterious drunk ladies playing instruments... that's not boring at all! It's merely a screen play waiting to happen  Just wait. One day some crazy ass director will approach you to do their film score and low and behold... that particular scene will be a small part of the script and you'll be in charge of coming up with an original sound. Then, you'll be stuck thinking.. "How in the hell do I score this part of the scene?"

you can't go wrong with a pedal tone mixed with some pizz string bouncing around to create a creepy comedic juxtopostion of nothingness.

:shock: 

/j


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2004)

I once I saw some old guy with no arms wearing a diaper outside the Paramount on St. Catherine street. I don't know if he had any talents other than the diaper and no arms thing. Hey do you ever walk in or out of a metro and theres some hobo laying on some sort of grate with hot air coming out of it and the whole area smells like urine?


----------



## Edgen (Dec 17, 2004)

choc0thrax said:


> Hey do you ever walk in or out of a metro and theres some hobo laying on some sort of grate with hot air coming out of it and the whole area smells like urine?



that's the rat hole of New York if i've ever heard of any. and trust me. i've been to lots of big cities. actually.. Sounds very similar to Lexington. Hell, Madisonville (my home town) actually. Bums and hobos are everywhere. Some just smell worse than others.

/j


----------



## McJim (Dec 17, 2004)

*Memories*

Hey Martin, if memory serves, Univerity of Montreal was one of the first institutions to dable in sampling orchestral instruments. Is this still an active project?

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 18, 2004)

McJim, you may be thinking of McGill University actually. They've had a very serious sound recording program for more than a decade now, and I do remember that they had a string sample library or something in the early 90's.


----------

